# Hi from QLD Australia...



## Stevo B (Jan 26, 2019)

Hi and very pleased to have found v.i. control.
I started working seriously at making music about a year ago (mostly on the melodic ambient side of things but I tinker with all styles). Many years ago I played in live bands but drifted out of that as you do. After a couple of decades in the wilderness I got back into music and now I work mostly in the box and this year got myself a Bandcamp account and put up my first release. Amazing times - my, the tools really improved since I messed around on my Atari ST!
Recently discovered the world of orchestral samples (I never knew) and have a few bits from Spitfire which has set me of on a whole new learning spree studying orchestration etc.
Anyway glad to be here...
Cheers,
Steve


----------



## elpedro (Jan 27, 2019)

Greetings from Canberra!
And welcome to the forum.
Cheers,
Peter


----------



## CGR (Jan 27, 2019)

Welcome Steve from Melbourne. Hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## Stevo B (Jan 28, 2019)

elpedro said:


> Greetings from Canberra!
> And welcome to the forum.
> Cheers,
> Peter


Thank you Peter


----------



## Stevo B (Jan 28, 2019)

CGR said:


> Welcome Steve from Melbourne. Hope you enjoy your stay!


Thank you CGR


----------

